# Shade for dogs in the back of cars



## Adopter (20 July 2013)

I have observed a number of dogs travelling in the back of their owners cars in this hot weather without shade protection.  The dogs look really uncomfortable with the sun beating down on them through the rear window, but there is no publicity about this and how the dogs are suffering.

We bought a set of car shades for our 4x4 at the start of the summer and I am so glad we did, our dog is travelling happily and well  and is  in  shade and stays cool.


----------



## bonny (20 July 2013)

Couldn't you say the same thing about the people travelling in the car at the same time ?


----------



## bonny (20 July 2013)

Just realised that was my 1000th post ! pointless post but amazed as I don't often post on here, or that was how it felt !


----------



## blackcob (20 July 2013)

I don't use shades but I did have the air conditioning regassed - I know which seems to be more effective!


----------



## Adopter (20 July 2013)

But people can say they are over heating and do something about it, dogs have to rely on thoughtful owners.


----------



## Adopter (20 July 2013)

I agree that air con in cars is a wonderful thing.  Having driven an old 4x4 without for years our replacement has very efficient air con.


----------



## Superhot (20 July 2013)

bonny said:



			Couldn't you say the same thing about the people travelling in the car at the same time ?
		
Click to expand...

What a ridiculous statement.  How often have you heard a dog tell you it's burning up in the back of the car, or asked you to turn up the air on, open a window??  BUT humans have this ability and use it...

Funnily enough, I was following a car yesterday and the sun was shining directly on to the rear window, where a Dalmatian was trapped in the boot.  I don't think people genuinely realise that the sun does cause problems when cars are being driven, particularly depending on which way you're travelling.

I've been horrified to see a lady cycling along with her poor dog attached to the bike.  The tarmac has been melting in places, it must be unbearably hot for paws, let alone forcing a dog to race along in this heat. Some people have no more sense than they were born with, either that, or they are totally thoughtless...


----------



## bonny (20 July 2013)

Superhot said:



			What a ridiculous statement.  How often have you heard a dog tell you it's burning up in the back of the car, or asked you to turn up the air on, open a window??  BUT humans have this ability and use it...

Funnily enough, I was following a car yesterday and the sun was shining directly on to the rear window, where a Dalmatian was trapped in the boot.  I don't think people genuinely realise that the sun does cause problems when cars are being driven, particularly depending on which way you're travelling.

I've been horrified to see a lady cycling along with her poor dog attached to the bike.  The tarmac has been melting in places, it must be unbearably hot for paws, let alone forcing a dog to race along in this heat. Some people have no more sense than they were born with, either that, or they are totally thoughtless...
		
Click to expand...

It's not a ridiculous statement, it's hot for everyone, humans and dogs alike and if it is feeling hot in a car for yourself then the dog will be too hot as well......most people will have windows open or air conditioning on as they drive. Same with the cycling, lots of people are out excerising, some with dogs and I'm sure as long as they are fit and have lots of water then they are fine. I have a collie with a thick coat and she's hating the weather so I'm taking her out at nights but if she was younger and finer coated then I would just get on with life as normal.


----------



## quirky (20 July 2013)

TBH, shades on the windows will make negligible difference in this heat.

I would say only travel dogs if absolutely necessary and air-con is a must.


----------



## _GG_ (20 July 2013)

Our four have only been walked very early or very late. they have had two car journeys to be dropped off and picked up from my parents last weekend as wouldn't make them sit in a car for a long motorway journey. We have air con and also every few minutes put windows down and blast a load of wind through...they love it. 

I just don't think many people care. It is impossible to not know the dangers...so it mostly imo is people putting what they want above the needs of their animals.


----------



## meesha (20 July 2013)

My BC goes in his cage in the boot in the mornings for the short trip to the yard but if I take him later in the day I let him sit on seats and put air on, not a fan of loose dogs in car but ATM its lesser of 2 evils, he would roast in the boot even on a short trip !


----------



## Spring Feather (20 July 2013)

My dogs rarely leave the farm but some of them do come with me when I'm hauling hay home from the fields.  Over here most vehicles have darkened windows and almost all vehicles have a/c.  It often is 40c outside but it isn't hot at all in any of my trucks and the 3 black dogs of mine who I let come with me (2 shepherds and a collie) love sitting in the front seat of the trucks with their noses glued to the a/c outlets.  

The 3 giant-breed dogs I have don't come in the trucks with me but they do go in the Landrover from time to time which doesn't have greatly tinted windows but does have fab a/c in the back and they are all fine, rarely seen panting as I turn the a/c right up for them in the back, however these are only ever very short (usually once a year) journeys as the 3 big white dogs never leave the farm for anything other than vet trips.


----------



## HappyHooves (20 July 2013)

bonny said:



			It's not a ridiculous statement, it's hot for everyone, humans and dogs alike and if it is feeling hot in a car for yourself then the dog will be too hot as well......most people will have windows open or air conditioning on as they drive. Same with the cycling, lots of people are out excerising, some with dogs and I'm sure as long as they are fit and have lots of water then they are fine. I have a collie with a thick coat and she's hating the weather so I'm taking her out at nights but if she was younger and finer coated then I would just get on with life as normal.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe not ridiculous but .... humans sweat to reduce heat, dogs only have their tongues to sweat through and very soon become overheated and die very quickly. Not quite the same timescale for humans and much more to notice before its gone too far; so shade is essential but as one who travels a lot in hot climates, air con is far better for keeping dogs cool than an open window, for two reasons:- hot air passing over a sweating human 'cools' but not so for a dog, it just heats it up (see above). Flies, and bees and wasps entering the car at speed can hit a dog in the face or eye and cause huge damage - why do people allow their dogs to hang their heads out of the car window when anyone who rides a motorcycle will tell you how dangerous it is not to have eye protection at speed.
As for exercising a dog from a bicycle with it attached by a lead - please don't let me be reborn as your dog! They are designed for running, and speed but not for jogging and cannot ask to stop, slow down, or rest. Its a sure way to overtax muscles and tendons and paws. Who has a dog that RUNS, off lead, at constant speed for more than a few minutes voluntarily? And also, since a dog could dash away and pull you off your bike, it can cause an accident. I was told that it is also illegal, but maybe someone with 'police experience' can confirm or deny.
If you are looking for shade for your back windows ( never rear window!) try Windowsox; easy to slip on and provide security against flies etc if you want the windows open; they supply the right size and shape according to your car make and model.


----------



## stargirl88 (20 July 2013)

My dog comes with me in the car alot - in a moving vehicle the main problem is really the sun shining through the glass directly onto a dog, not nice. My back seats are flat down, but I kept the parcel shelf on so the mutt hangs around under that! Works well


----------



## jenniaddams (20 July 2013)

I'm amazed that anyone but the chosen few perfects manage to keep their pets alive. 
Ours go in the car as they would any time of the year. Windows down to let a breeze in, although they can't get anymore than a nose out just incase the took it upon themselves to take a leap out or something stupid like that. For normal journeys they are in the pickup bed (which has a snug top with ventilation windows) and on special occasions, like driving all day today to go on holiday, they got the back seat instead. They don't over heat anymore than the rest of us do. They get out regularly for a breather and there is always water for them.
I think the statement about lack of common sense may not apply to those dog owners that are being moaned about, but those doing the moaning. You see a snapshot of someone's day. Who are you to judge? Life has to go on. You can both care for your dog AND keep getting out and about. These drivers would not have a dog long if they did as you all think they do...because after all, if the dog overheats so easily...they would cook it on the first journey. 
It's easy to be holier than thou.


----------



## YellowBoots (20 July 2013)

Having been involved in an incident where a dog was left in a parked car, I'd say that it's wrong to have a dog in the car without some form of cooling. 

In the incident I was involved in, the dog died. 

I'd gone into the supermarket last summer. Parked next to a car and heard a distressed dog. The dog was in a black car, in direct sunlight. One window was open a crack, and the windows had shades on. I could feel how hot the car was on the outside, so phoned the police. The dog was getting more and more distressed- panting, fitting. I made the decision to break the window and take the dog out of the car to try and cool him with water. (I had two big tanks in the back of my car for the horses.) 

To cut an unpleasant story short, the owners turned up at about the same time as the police. They refused to take the dog to the vet, so I took him. By the time I got there, there was nothing the vet could do. 

Moral of the story- don't leave your pets in a car.


----------



## bonny (20 July 2013)

I don't think anybody would dispute not leaving your dog in a parked car in this weather but this thread was about driving with dogs....


----------



## PolarSkye (20 July 2013)

Well Dinks went with Jules and me to our rescue's dog show . . . she travelled in the back of the car with the front windows right down (lead on) . . . we drove for about 25 minutes and was absolutely fine - enough air movement in the back for her to remain cool.  Offered her a drink when we got there (which she declined) and she wasn't panting or overly hot (she's a collie cross with a double coat).  If you put your dog in the right place in the car and ensure there's enough air flow, you'll be fine.  I certainly wouldn't have put her in the back of our estate in a crate - there's no way she's have had enough moving air to keep cool . . . but on the back seat of the Volvo sedan with both front passenger windows open she was just fine.

P


----------



## moosea (20 July 2013)

HappyHooves said:



			Flies, and bees and wasps entering the car at speed can hit a dog in the face or eye and cause huge damage
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps we should start a petition on here to get the law changed so that all dogs in cars should have to wear eye protection! lol!!!!


----------



## Spudlet (20 July 2013)

We did a 7 hour journey on Tuesday, with Henry in a crate on the back seats of the estate car, widows down and a towel draped over the crate on the sunny side of the car. He was cooler than we were. He had constant access to water and we had a stop where he was offered more water, and disdained.


----------



## MagicMelon (20 July 2013)

Personally I'd be more worried about the people who travel their dogs in the back seats of the car, not exactly secure in an accident...

I've been taking my dog around with me as normal in the car, obviously I don't take her with me if she needs to be in the car anymore than 5 mins parked (I do pop into my local corner shop quite often on my way home from the horses, but I am literally 5 mins and leave all 4 windows down (enough that people can't break in!).  When driving, my AC has never worked so I simply have all 4 windows down pretty far.  I can't let it get too hot anyway as I always have my 1yr old son with me.  I've also been walking her as normal along the road but then she can walk on the grass verge if she wants.  Have also had her clipped for the first time last week (she's 8 months old) to help keep her cool.  I think its just common sense TBH.

I did watch that You Tube video of a dog having seizures etc. due to heat stroke and also the after effects (the dog couldn't walk straight forever after), that was enough to freak me out!


----------



## CorvusCorax (20 July 2013)

Mine is crated and I hang a training jacket on a coathanger off the 'bejaysus handles' on both sides and I have a couple of £2 reflectors for the front and rear windows for when we are parked. We did a five hour round trip and trained today, short sessions and lots of blasts with the hosepipe, he's fine and just shared a pizza with me 

Happyhooves, the German Shepherd is a breed bred to cover the ground in a long, low, economical trot from their original purpose as a herd guardian at a time when there were no fences between the livestock and crops, they moved up and down all day.
I run my dog off a bike when it is cooler than the weather is currently. It's fantastic physical exercise and also a good control exercise.
I trained him to walk along beside me at heel on the bike from about eight months old and when I knew his hips and elbows were good from his x-rays I started upping the distance. He has never ever tried to pull me off the bike and I would never do it on the road or pavement - we go to a racecourse or country park.
You might want to write a letter of complaint to the governing body of the breed in Germany, which issues the AD qualification, a 12 mile endurance test off a bike, with three rest stops/paw checks and an obedience phase at the end. They're held in the UK, I've been to three, it's great to watch and the dogs were all fine at the end.

Although I agree I am not a huge fan of dogs heads hanging out the window for long periods, no one would ride a motorbike with the visor up!!


----------



## blackcob (20 July 2013)

If running a dog off a bike is illegal maybe they should let the European bikejor championships know. 

It's a recognised sport, not just bikes which have their own classes but various wheeled vehicles and contraptions with various numbers of dogs. Dogs have been bred to pull things for thousands of years, many of them now enjoy doing it recreationally.


----------



## HappyHooves (21 July 2013)

blackcob said:



			If running a dog off a bike is illegal maybe they should let the European bikejor championships know

Sorry, but I wasn't commenting on any races or whatever they get called,  held elsewhere in Europe  ( in full summer on the roads?) but on Superhot's post about someone seen in the UK, running the dog off a bike and on hot tarmac. 
Likewise, Cavecanem, thanks for your explanation of the capabilities of a German Shepherd but , as above, that was not what was mentioned by Superhot. Since you run your dog from a  bike in cooler weather and on grass, I think you have missed the point of her post and, it would seem, agree that its not wise to run a dog in this extreme heat on tarmac.
Strangely, I don't feel the need to write a letter of complaint "to the governing body of the breed in Germany, which issues the AD qualification, a 12 mile endurance test off a bike, with three rest stops/paw checks and an obedience phase at the end. They're held in the UK, I've been to three, it's great to watch and the dogs were all fine at the end". I probably would if they were held on public roads and in extreme heat!  I rest my case.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## MurphysMinder (21 July 2013)

"As for exercising a dog from a bicycle with it attached by a lead - please don't let me be reborn as your dog! They are designed for running, and speed but not for jogging and cannot ask to stop, slow down, or rest. Its a sure way to overtax muscles and tendons and paws. Who has a dog that RUNS, off lead, at constant speed for more than a few minutes voluntarily? And also, since a dog could dash away and pull you off your bike, it can cause an accident. I was told that it is also illegal, but maybe someone with 'police experience' can confirm or deny."
Your above comment HappyHooves does seem to suggest you consider someone biking a dog in any circumstances is an unfit dog owner.  CC and blackcob are just pointing out to you that it is common practice in some breeds,  I have done it myself to get dogs fit for the show ring.  I do not know if it is illegal but I have been passed by police cars whilst doing this and they have never bothered to stop and advise me I was in the wrong.
As to the original question, yes I do agree that the back of estates can get very hot, particularly those with angled rear doors which seem to direct the sun directly on the dog.  When I used to travel my dogs a lot I used to use sun screens on the windows, and check on the dogs regularly, they were always fine.


----------



## Luci07 (21 July 2013)

Avoiding travelling mine when it is very hot, particularly as my car is their base at the yard. I echo the use of a wet towel over the crate, keeps mine cool. I have sometime soaked their bedding as well and they have a water bowl in there as well. However, mine are all staffords so appreciate not the same as a bigger hairier dog!

My friend has a working black cocker. Now her crate is covered in what looks like a tin foil cover. No idea how it works but as long as her windows are open, the crate stays really cool. We have come back after a good hack, car has been in the sun and when she has opened the boot, her dog is keen to get in as it has stayed really cool.


----------



## HappyHooves (21 July 2013)

Thanks Murphy's minder - Until the post by Cavecanem I thought we were all discussing what was in the original post concerning dogs and the heat wave whether in a car, with or without aircon/shade/windows or being exercised from a bike. If those who wish to exercise their dogs by making/letting them run with a  bike feel threatened in some way by my comments concerning it being done in this extreme weather then tough. To side track into a discussion about the rights and wrongs of CaniX, SkiX or bikejoreing is ignoring several  points - it is done following months of training from an early age and veterinary checks; competitions are not held in July at 25c + nor do they take place on the public highway but on off road paths.It is NOT the same as exercising a dog from a bike  but is a sport for those dogs trained to PULL. Those used are dog breeds that do this naturally. Competitions are well policed, dogs get breaks and are watered, and there are vets in attendance. You only have to look at http://www.bikejor.com/ and scroll through to realise that this isn't what was being discussed. 
And would I want to be the average mutt I see being exercised in all weathers from a bike on a main road? - no thanks; would I do it with any of my dogs? - no , since I prefer to let them exercise at their own paces. Did I say those who do were 'unfit owners? No, that was Murphysminder; its horses (or dogs) for courses and each to their own!


----------



## Mince Pie (21 July 2013)

MM in reply to your question - I do and I practically have to tie him down in this weather to avoid him getting heat stroke! He'd love running alongside a bike, however bikes and me do not get on so that won't be happening 

In answer to the original question, I have an estate with the dog in the boot. All the windows in the car are open and he will sit up regularly to catch the breeze


----------



## FinnishLapphund (21 July 2013)

bonny said:



			Couldn't you say the same thing about the people travelling in the car at the same time?
		
Click to expand...




Superhot said:



			What a ridiculous statement.  How often have you heard a dog tell you it's burning up in the back of the car, or asked you to turn up the air on, open a window??  BUT humans have this ability and use it...

Funnily enough, I was following a car yesterday and the sun was shining directly on to the rear window, where a Dalmatian was trapped in the boot.  I don't think people genuinely realise that the sun does cause problems when cars are being driven, particularly depending on which way you're travelling.

I've been horrified to see a lady cycling along with her poor dog attached to the bike.  The tarmac has been melting in places, it must be unbearably hot for paws, let alone forcing a dog to race along in this heat. Some people have no more sense than they were born with, either that, or they are totally thoughtless...
		
Click to expand...

I don't think it is a ridiculous statement, to me it sounds like something a caring pet owner could say, for whom it is obvious that you need to check so that nobody, be it human or pet, that is travelling in the car gets overheated, regardless of were they are in the car.


The hot tarmac bothers me, but presuming that they're not getting melted tarmac stuck on their paws, then in general their footpads are quite tough, so I don't know if it is unbearable hot for them or not.

In general, about exercising dogs by walking, running besides a bike or some other way, regardless if it is warm, cold, raining etc., I think that it is always about adjusting the length, tempo and were you walk/run, so that it is suitable for your dog/dogs in the current weather conditions. It matters what breed/breed mix the dog is, what type of coat it has, and what they as an individual are capable of, I'm sure that there is some dogs that can handle warm/cold weather better than the average dog.

My three bitches have a double coat, when the weather is warm, I try to not walk them from between a while before noon and until 14 or 15 in the afternoon, but if I need to walk them at that time of the day, I know that I can, if I bring water and a portable water bowl, if the walk is shorter, slower, and/or if I choose a route where we will mostly walk in the shade of trees.



HappyHooves said:



			Maybe not ridiculous but .... humans sweat to reduce heat, dogs only have their tongues to sweat through and very soon become overheated and die very quickly. Not quite the same timescale for humans and much more to notice before its gone too far; so shade is essential but as one who travels a lot in hot climates, air con is far better for keeping dogs cool than an open window, for two reasons:- hot air passing over a sweating human 'cools' but not so for a dog, it just heats it up (see above). Flies, and bees and wasps entering the car at speed can hit a dog in the face or eye and cause huge damage - why do people allow their dogs to hang their heads out of the car window when anyone who rides a motorcycle will tell you how dangerous it is not to have eye protection at speed.
As for exercising a dog from a bicycle with it attached by a lead - please don't let me be reborn as your dog! They are designed for running, and speed but not for jogging and cannot ask to stop, slow down, or rest. Its a sure way to overtax muscles and tendons and paws. Who has a dog that RUNS, off lead, at constant speed for more than a few minutes voluntarily? And also, since a dog could dash away and pull you off your bike, it can cause an accident. I was told that it is also illegal, but maybe someone with 'police experience' can confirm or deny.
If you are looking for shade for your back windows ( never rear window!) try Windowsox; easy to slip on and provide security against flies etc if you want the windows open; they supply the right size and shape according to your car make and model.
		
Click to expand...

Wolves are designed to travel over long distances at a mostly constant speed, so I'm sure that there is breeds/dogs, like the German Shepherd Dog that CaveCanem has already mentioned, that is suitable for it too. 

About the safety aspect that you mentioned with bicycle exercising your dog, I have something called a Springer attached to my bike, from the time when it did happen that I took my now late Smooth Collie out with the bike. It felt really safe, so I can really recommend that dog owners that wants to bike exercise their dog gets a Springer:






There is also other models, like the Bike runner:






Walky dog:






And Running guard:







About being illegal, I don't have any police experience, but I know that it isn't illegal in Sweden, but like for all other road users, I presume that the police have the right to stop you, if they have objections regarding safety aspects.


----------



## blackcob (21 July 2013)

HappyHooves said:



			To side track into a discussion about the rights and wrongs of CaniX, SkiX or bikejoreing is ignoring several  points - it is done following months of training from an early age and veterinary checks; competitions are not held in July at 25c + nor do they take place on the public highway but on off road paths.It is NOT the same as exercising a dog from a bike  but is a sport for those dogs trained to PULL. Those used are dog breeds that do this naturally. Competitions are well policed, dogs get breaks and are watered, and there are vets in attendance. You only have to look at http://www.bikejor.com/ and scroll through to realise that this isn't what was being discussed.
		
Click to expand...

Here in the UK a vet check would be the exception rather than the norm. I believe this may change following the formation of the BSSF and their affiliation with the IFSS but as it stands I've never been to an event that's had a vet in attendance, neither have I had to provide any proof of a vet check before competing. 

They often do take place on public rights of way, although notices go up several weeks before they can't close the trails to the public. Hence the very strict insurance requirements! Surfaces are often partially tarmacked or have a hardcored base, though this is avoided where possible. 

There were a handful of Canix UK competitions in June that featured bikejor and scooter classes alongside the usual canicross. Not for me, having sibes, but the hound and pointer people still participated in 20c+ temps. 

A huge variety of breeds participate, as above hounds and pointers are outdoing the traditional sled dog breeds in bikejor classes. Again, the formation of the BSSF is widening entry to non traditional breeds and non pedigree dogs. 

Having read back to your first post there seems to be no distinction made between 'bikejor ok' and 'exercising dog from a bike bad', as you've claimed there, which is why I think a few of us were leaping its defence. And I just wanted to correct the above points.


----------



## Spring Feather (21 July 2013)

I do find threads like this interesting.  It's like Britain is the centre of the universe and if things are not done in particular ways or in particular weather or whatever, then it has to be wrong (or illegal; that's always one that intrigues me as I don't actually know what is legal or not in the UK so tbh it often sounds like the UK is the strangest place these days lol!)  Anyway, just to be clear, there are other countries in the world, a great many are HOT. Not just 20-odd degrees on the occasional day or week, but for literally months and months.  If we didn't still go about our business then nothing would be done.  Working dogs still work in +40c temperatures, just as they do in -40c temperatures and just because the UK does not have these temperatures doesn't mean that everything that happens in other countries of the world has to stop too because they do have these temps.  Obviously people use caution.  As I said in my earlier post, no-one has vehicles without a/c and pretty much every vehicle has tinted/blacked out windows over here.  There are idiots for sure, but they are the minority thankfully, and I'd think we probably have less people doing silly things like leaving their dogs in their parked vehicles as we all KNOW it's always hot outside in the summer, every summer!  And we know just how hot our vehicles get when parked up.

People still walk their dogs over here.  And dogs walk on tarmac/concrete sidewalks and roads.  My own dogs aren't walked and we don't have tarmac/concrete on our driveways so they are always on grass or A gravel.  I find my uncovered wooden deck very hot on my feet when I wander across it to jump in the pool, however my dogs choose to lie there or walk about on it so it obviously doesn't burn their pads or they wouldn't do it.  My big white fluffy livestock guardian dogs still run around and patrol the farm, out of choice, I do not make them do anything, they are their own boss.  They choose when they want to sleep under the deck to keep cool and they choose when to gallivant around the farm, they also go down to the pond and paddle about in there if they so choose.

I digress, the topic was not about whether people exercise their dogs, or bike with their dogs, but giving their dogs shade in cars.  Most of the replies have been sensible replies, most people do consider their dogs in their cars, as evidenced by people saying they check on their dogs in the back of their cars regularly when they are travelling   So it's all good isn't it?


----------



## vieshot (21 July 2013)

My dog travels in the boot, she gets travelled everyday, often at midday, always have all four windows open. Never dead.


----------



## Clodagh (21 July 2013)

I agree with Springfeather, but also with the OP! I would choose not to travel my dogs in this heat in the back of a car but if I had to I am sure with pre planning and being sensible they would be fine. When I lived in Australia we drove for 12 hours with our poor dogs (a dobermann x and a kelpie) jemmed between the roof of our (no air con) estate and our belongings. We had to have the heater on as the car kept boiling over and it was true hell on wheels. The dogs panted a lot (so did we) but were fine and suffered no ill effects. It was 45 degrees (outside)when we got to our destination, more in the car.
When we lived there I cycled to the town centre every day, with the dogs, and they used to run ahead of me to a patch of shade and then wait for me to go past. When we got into town they were on leads and seemed to be fine, they never had any sign of burned paws. They are pretty tough.


----------



## MurphysMinder (21 July 2013)

I think a lot of it is what dogs get used to, and over here the blooming weather changes so often its no wonder the poor creatures sometimes struggle.  One of Freya's sisters went to live in Spain at 12 weeks old,  I was a little worried how she would cope with the heat as she left here last "summer" when it was cold and wet.   She was absolutely fine, and very quickly learned where the coolest place to lie was.  Her owners had moved to live out there when their previous GSD (a long coat) was 4 years old, he too adapted to the heat quickly, although did tend to take a dip in his owners swimming pool on a regular basis.


----------



## Hairy Old Cob (21 July 2013)

I just don't think many people care. It is impossible to not know the dangers...so it mostly imo is people putting what they want above the needs of their animals.[/QUOTE]

I would like think and am pretty damm sure this statement is total BoL**** and  untrue


----------



## Adopter (22 July 2013)

Just read about dog rescued from car on sea front left locked in for over an hour, with temperatures of over 30deg.  Dog was saved, police and dog warden attended and smashed car widow.


----------



## Superhot (22 July 2013)

Sometimes, writing a response on this forum really worries me because people post their reply without reading or indeed, understanding what I've said. I have no problem with Canni x etc, so please don't worry about coming back in the next life as my dog.  You would be much loved and exceedingly well looked after with plenty of stimulation!!!!
All I was trying to say is that forcing a dog (BC x) to run on tarmac in this heat seemed cruel, yes I do use that word, because that's how I feel about it, having witnessed the poor dog.  Pleased to see that the same didn't happen today.  These are extreme weather conditions, and we just have to show some common sense to ensure our pets don't suffer, same as we do in winter...


----------

